
Why Google A.I. is the last user interface - potench
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3129098/artificial-intelligence/why-google-a-i-is-the-last-user-interface.html
======
flukus
Guess I won't be using computers then because google doesn't understand a word
I say.

So long, it was nice knowing you all.

~~~
lohankin
Term "understanding" will be banned by then, replaced with "backpropagation".
And if you fail to backpropagate whatever you are told, you will be pronounced
a fascist on the spot.

